# Getting Car Insurance for Foreign Registered Vehicle



## Sara75 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone has any contact numbers for an insurance company that would insure my uk registered car here in Greece? Many thanks


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Sara75 said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone has any contact numbers for an insurance company that would insure my uk registered car here in Greece? Many thanks


Hi,just to tell you that Im working on your question,we have contacted our car insurance agent who is phoning around various companies to get the low down on that and will tell us tomorrow as today is a public holiday.Am I right in thinking that you can only keep a foreign registered vehicle here for a limited amount of time?Our agent has been able to get our car insurance down really low by always contacting as many companies as poss every year in the hope of a better deal,you also get the emergency pick up with the deal here which we have used in the past.I will let you know asap.


----------



## Sara75 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you so much. I am also looking for a company that will insure a German and US plated car as the company I have worked with,Clements, can no longer assist me.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

Im sorry to tell you that after speaking with our agent the answer is that it cannot be done,he spoke with many companies and all said NO,that it must be insured from the country it came from.We had trouble finding insurance years back now on a UK car,but of course you may keep trying and yet find one.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

concertina said:


> Im sorry to tell you that after speaking with our agent the answer is that it cannot be done,he spoke with many companies and all said NO,that it must be insured from the country it came from.We had trouble finding insurance years back now on a UK car,but of course you may keep trying and yet find one.












Hi. Try this guy. He speaks perfect english and goes the extra mile. I know one insurance company he uses is American and he is based in northern greece


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

samrvy said:


> Hi. Try this guy. He speaks perfect english and goes the extra mile. I know one insurance company he uses is American and he is based in northern greece












Tell him that Sam recommend him to you and I'm sure he will give you all the help and info you need.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Sara75 said:


> Hi. I was wondering if anyone has any contact numbers for an insurance company that would insure my uk registered car here in Greece? Many thanks


I had insurance here in Greece for a UK registered vehicle up until about 2004. Then the Goverment stopped it. I then obtained insurance in the UK with Saga, which allowed a full 12 months abroad. Now of course, there are much tougher restrictions on keeping foreign registered cars in Greece.
So I would suggest keeping UK insurance for the six months that you can legally use the car in Greece.


----------

